# New barn project.Pen ideas?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We are in the process of building a 21x30 barn to house our goats on one side and chickens on the other side.It will have a 10ft hallway to divide the two and at then end is where I'll store my hay and straw.I need ideas on how to build our goat pens.Materials to use and how high to make the walls.We have Alpines and Nubians.What type of door to put on the entrance of their pens and how big to make them.I figured big enough to get a wheel barrow threw.I will be putting their water buckets on the outside in the hallway so they have to stick their heads out to get a drink.I thought that would be the best way to keep the water clean.We will have dirt floors that I think I may cover with sand and then straw on top.Pictures of your pens might help me visualize what I need to do.Thanks for any help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of posts that may help...

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=13140&p=164746&hilit=building+stalls#p164746

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=12250&p=152898&hilit=building+stalls#p152898


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The sand sounds good but I would mix a lot of DE in with it so you won't have sand fleas. The straw in my pinion is not a great idea. Sounds good but a real pain to clean up as it mats. IF it were my barn I would just leave the floor bare dirt.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you Pam.Seen those.Was seeing if anyone had any new pics to share or ideas.Since I want to fit the buckets on the outside I thought about using cattle panels.Or spacing the boards far enough apart they can stick their heads threw.Anyone else do this? I do have DE.How do you clean up the berries if having just dirt floors?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

JessaLynn said:


> How do you clean up the berries if having just dirt floors?


A flexible rake and a large pan pooper scooper with a long handle. I do, however, spread straw in areas where they like to bed down.

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I second the leaf rake and poop scooper thing -- works awesome. You can use a stand up dust pan too 

I would make door/gates at least 4 feet wide.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you Pam.Seen those.Was seeing if anyone had any new pics to share or ideas.Since I want to fit the buckets on the outside I thought about using cattle panels.Or spacing the boards far enough apart they can stick their heads threw.Anyone else do this? I do have DE.How do you clean up the berries if having just dirt floors?


 Your welcome.... hope you get the answers you are seeking.... :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright.Thanks for the advice! We will have 3 doors on the building as well as 2 windows for plenty of ventilation.I can not wait to get this building up! Will make life so much easier!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When you do this, make sure you look at the whole picture. I have added on to my barn 6 times. :hair: I promised I would not do it anymore. 

The one thing I wish I would of done is make the doors wide enough to get a tractor in to clean it out. Also you need to make sure you measure out how the stalls will be and make sure it all fits like a puzzle. If you have electricity in it, make sure you have enough for the barn so you do not blow breakers and have to re-due the wiring (like we are now ) to cover it all. 

Just some things that I have had to do over again.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Is 10ftx10ft big enough pen for 4 does?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Also 6x10 good for a kidding pen? My milking room will be 5x10 then.I'm gonna make a door ajoining the common room and kidding pen to give them more room when it's not being used.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I've read that 20 square feet per adult doe is perfect in their shelter area and 200 square feet minimum outdoor area. Im guessing you mean inside area when you say pen, in that case it sounds perfect.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

It's more room then they have now.Right now they have 6x9 pen.Outside they have 400 square feet so I think we are alright!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's the finished barn
We are working on the inside now and went with tube panels to last a long time because my goats chew on wood and this is nearly indisdructible.More pics coming soon!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

looks nice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job!! I'm sure your goaties will enjoy the space!

LOL...Mine was added on to 2x in the last 10 years! Originally was 10x10 for 2 mini girls, then I got a mini buck and kept a kid...so there was another 6x10 added.....then with the addition of my 2 nigies came another 8x16 so my barn is 16x18 and I'm still wanting more space!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

There common room is 10x10 in size for 4 does although we have a kidding pen next to it that is 6x10 I can open up for them when not in use.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks GREAT! Congrats! I wish we had enough land to build a nice big barn like that!


----------

